# Sternenstaub Akt 1



## Tamekks (6. Januar 2013)

&#9658;Sternenstaub
Akt 1
Im Eschental begegnen sich der junge Nachtelf Rhael und die junge Blutelfin Samira, obgleich sie verschiedenen Völkern und Fraktionen angehören, verlieben sie sich ineinander. Jedoch will keiner der beiden Völker dies dulden. Währenddessen verfolgt Garrosh Höllschrei seinen Plan den Kontinent Kalimdor weiter für sich zu erobern und die Allianz zu vertreiben, mit aller Gewalt vorran zu treiben. Dieses mal jedoch bedient sich dieser den dunklen Künsten von Hexenmeistern, Todesrittern und Schattenpriestern. Den Nachtelfen, die sich ewigkeiten dieser Künste abgewendet haben, stehen nun einer Bedrohung gegenüber, wo Ihnen selbst Erfahrung im Kampf fehlt. 
Zudem wird Darnassus zeuge eines gefährlichen Anschlages.
Wird die Liebe trotz des Schattens der über das Land zieht bestehen können und wird Garroshs finsterer Plan aufgehen? Das Eschental scheint nun für immer verloren!
Geschrieben und gelesen von: Tamekks
Musik unter anderem von: Ducci, Jonny Usles, Necrobeats
[attachment=13086:1-WoWScrnShot_010513_191707.jpg]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTavajIYtz8


----------

